# El encanto de La Punta



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Sobre la Avenida Venezuela*

3 carriles por sentido !!!!... bueno,debe estar irreconocible... la Avenida Venezuela era fea...no se puede negar... era bastante arbolada eso si... pero no era una avenida "atractiva",sobretodo a la altura de la Universidad de San Marcos,Los Cipreses,Elio hasta llegar a Breña... lo único que era bonito es que circulaban unos ómnibus super antiguos (que se pueden ver en películas de los años 30s,40s) y que nunca te terminabas de explicar que hacían esos ómnibus circulando en los años 70s./80s. sólo una vez subí a uno de ellos...para eso tuve que cruzar la Plaza Bolognesi y tomarlo en la avenida Arica y me fuí recuerdo hasta la Plaza de la Bandera en Pueblo Libre,más que nada por la experiencia de viajar en esos buses.. No creo que "sobrevivan" hasta ahora... ya de por sí,para esos años eran bastante viejitos.. 
La parte del Hospital Naval,Liceo Naval y las fábricas vecinas era el tramo de la Venezuela "más bonito", o sea,entre la Huaca y la avenida Faucett... Desde la Faucett se achicaba la avenida,se transformaba en "un hilo de pista" y por último habían como acequias y muchos árboles.. creo que hasta 1980,no era posible recorrer la Venezuela desde la Faucett hasta el Callao...se tenía que ir por la Avenida Colonial ó por la Avenida Argentina (que es para mi la avenida "más tétrica pero fascinante a la vez" de todo Lima).
Me gustaría ver fotos actuales de la avenida Venezuela... no la voy a reconocer,aparte que me han contado que han hecho bypasses en la Faucett.. el tráfico era espantoso recuerdo... cuando ibas ó venias del aeropuerto,siempre había embotellamiento en la Faucett. Allí había un drive-in "pacharaco" llamado "Oasis"..super antiguo... y terminando la avenida en el cruce con la avenida de la Marina,estaba el famoso "Chalet Suizo". 



pacolam said:


> Los ficus enormes en la calle Nicolás de Piérola (Bellavista) es una verdadera belleza.Puedes caminar con tranquilidad en la Av Buenos Aires desde G.Chalaca hasta aprx V.Fajardo. La Av Colón está como siempre. La Av que más me impresionó fue la Pacífico. No sé si sabes; pero la C/ Lima está increble no hay ni un solo ambulante y los semáforos están sincronizados.
> 
> Enrique, una pregunta. Llegaste a ver el "túnel" de árboles en la Av Venezuela? Ahora la Venezuela es una avenida enorme, con más de 3 carriles por sentido.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Comparto contigo Vane...*

De hecho que alguno le dará "un poco" a fumar ó "vacilarse" con algún "jugo loco"...pero será muy "al paso".. no creo que los Foristas le den "a full" a esas sustancias.. generalmente los foristas somos "medio nerds" :lol: :lol: :lol: y tendemos a ser "medio zanahorias" :banana: :banana: :banana: 



Vane de Rosas said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by J Block
> La droga es un problema que existe en todo el mundo, en países desarrollados y subdesarrollados. Es muy dificil acabar con ese problema.
> 
> ...


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*La calle Bellavista era también fea...*

Creo que es la que dá a la espalda del Hospital del Callao..ese grande que está en la Guardia Chalaca... lo que no ubico es la Avenida Pacífico y la calle Lima... la que recuerdo como interesante es la 2 de Mayo,que va de la Sáenz Peña hasta el Terminal Marítimo.


pacolam said:


> Los ficus enormes en la calle Nicolás de Piérola (Bellavista) es una verdadera belleza.Puedes caminar con tranquilidad en la Av Buenos Aires desde G.Chalaca hasta aprx V.Fajardo. La Av Colón está como siempre. La Av que más me impresionó fue la Pacífico. No sé si sabes; pero la C/ Lima está increble no hay ni un solo ambulante y los semáforos están sincronizados.
> 
> Enrique, una pregunta. Llegaste a ver el "túnel" de árboles en la Av Venezuela? Ahora la Venezuela es una avenida enorme, con más de 3 carriles por sentido.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

mapamundista said:


> La parte del Hospital Naval,Liceo Naval y las fábricas vecinas era el tramo de la Venezuela "más bonito"


Esa parte sigue igual, la ampliación empieza desde la Av Faucett hasta el óvalo Saloón.
La Calle Lima es la Av Saenz Peña y la av Pacífico es la 1ra perpendicular a la Saenz Peña (Cerca del colegio San Antonio de mujeres)
La av que está atrás del Carrión no sé como se llama, pero sigue igual de fea.

Del chalet suizo no me acuerdo, pero sí del Oasis. También me acuerdo de los embotellamientos que describes entre las Colonial y Faucett (Ahora el caos vehicular se produce entre la Venezuela y la Faucett)Saliendo del aeropuerto han hecho una vía expressa hasta la Argentina y en Guardia Chalaca hay una pista elevada.


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

pacolam said:


> Esa parte sigue igual, la ampliación empieza desde la Av Faucett hasta el óvalo Saloón.
> La Calle Lima es la Av Saenz Peña y la av Pacífico es la 1ra perpendicular a la Saenz Peña (Cerca del colegio San Antonio de mujeres)
> La av que está atrás del Carrión no sé como se llama, pero sigue igual de fea.
> 
> Del chalet suizo no me acuerdo, pero sí del Oasis. También me acuerdo de los embotellamientos que describes entre las Colonial y Faucett (Ahora el caos vehicular se produce entre la Venezuela y la Faucett)Saliendo del aeropuerto han hecho una vía expressa hasta la Argentina y en Guardia Chalaca hay una pista elevada.



La av. que esta atras del hospital Carrion se llama Av. Jose Galvez...

No hay av Pacifico en el Callao..solo una calle Pacifico prolongada de la Av. Republica de Panama..


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

llendo de Lima al Callao a mano izquierda está la Av Pacífico a mano derecha Av República de Panamá


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

pacolam said:


> llendo de Lima al Callao a mano izquierda está la Av Pacífico a mano derecha Av República de Panamá


Donde hay un placita y encima un mapamundi de metal..le llamamos calle Pacifico no avenida...que es la prolongacion de la av.republica de Panamá


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

bueno ok. no te lo discuto.
Los nombres en el Callao cambian a cada rato, la av Colonial ahora es Benavides, la Buenos Aires ahora es Grau, no me extrañarían que ahora a la Av Pacífico la llamen prolongación República de Panamá o calle Pacífico.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Rememorando nomenclatura de calles*

Si,debe ser sorprendente ver ese tramo de la Venezuela desde la Faucett hasta el Ovalo Saloom (creo que en ese cruce estaba la fábrica Cogorno). 
No sabía que a la Avenida Sáenz Peña le dijeran Calle Lima... quizás sería un tramo de un nombre antiguo.... creo que el nombre antiguo de la Sáenz Peña era Avenida Progreso... pero no lo tengo muy seguro.. 
Bueno,ya me ubiqué (con ayuda del plano de la Telefónica !!!),la Avenida Pacífico es la Avenida República de Panamá,la primera avenida ancha hacia la derecha de quien va por la Sáenz Peña hacia La Punta (aunque creo que el sentido del tráfico de la Sáenz Peña es desde El Real Felipe hacia Guardia Chalaca..o tiene doble mano ???)... En esa Avenida Pacífico construyeron el nuevo edificio de la Comisión Controladora de la Marina (que antes estaba en la Plaza Grau,frente a la Capitanía). Pocos meses antes de venirme al Paraguay,estuve por esa zona,porque me fuí a despedir de la viuda de un tío mío,una señora ancianita (ya lógicamente habrá fallecido),que vivía en el Jirón Cuzco,a media cuadra de la Sáenz Peña. Yo pensé que el colegio San Antonio de mujeres estaba por la Plaza Principal de Belllavista.. medio que me confundo con el colegio San Antonio Marianistas (que era para hombres).. 
La avenida (calle ??) que me refería atrás del Hospital Carrión es Colina...esa era la que me parecía fea.. la Avenida José Gálvez es una avenida ancha (como la Santa Rosa de La Perla) y no está precisamente detrás mismo del Hospital.
Cerca al Real Felipe,había un colegio super antiguo,pero tenía mucho prestigio (un colegio chico),llamado Santa Margherita (en su forma italiana el nombre),era el mejor colegio italiano de todo Lima-Callaom,hasta que empezó a funcionar el Raimondi en la Avenida Arequipa... incluso (no sé si siga existiendo),los chalacos,descendientes de italianos solían estudiar en ese colegio (mixto). 



pacolam said:


> Esa parte sigue igual, la ampliación empieza desde la Av Faucett hasta el óvalo Saloón.
> La Calle Lima es la Av Saenz Peña y la av Pacífico es la 1ra perpendicular a la Saenz Peña (Cerca del colegio San Antonio de mujeres)
> La av que está atrás del Carrión no sé como se llama, pero sigue igual de fea.
> 
> Del chalet suizo no me acuerdo, pero sí del Oasis. También me acuerdo de los embotellamientos que describes entre las Colonial y Faucett (Ahora el caos vehicular se produce entre la Venezuela y la Faucett)Saliendo del aeropuerto han hecho una vía expressa hasta la Argentina y en Guardia Chalaca hay una pista elevada.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Ese mapamundi de metal es antiguo...*

Allí empieza la Avenida Colón que es la paralela de la Sáenz Peña y la Buenos Aires.. 


OMAR24 said:


> Donde hay un placita y encima un mapamundi de metal..le llamamos calle Pacifico no avenida...que es la prolongacion de la av.republica de Panamá


----------



## Dulanto (Mar 10, 2007)

*tiny physique, Big Fist*

Having been in La Punta pequeña as guest over the last three years, I enjoy it there and am especially amazed at its current political clout: the nation's first vice-president, Giampetri; regional Callao general manager Gordillo Tordoya, who is a founder of the Megaproject San Lorenzo and last year's suspect in the murder of Lima socialite and Jewish heiress, Myriam Fefer; and Callao provincial vice-mayor Pio Salazar. Is not the La Punta district of only seven-thousand people doing well in its interests being represented at every level of Peruvian life? 

This power access must not have always been as forceful as it is now to take the example of the large (is it green or yellow?) condominum that faces Malecon Pardo. I am sure if the punteños had that choice over again they would toss the monstrosity off the peninsula giving San Lorenzo Island its first chalaco chance to look like a higher-terraced Miraflores and Barranco!

I read where immigrants back in the 1900's faced discrimination when they were moving into La Punta. But as many new people have done, those arrivals went on to dominate society to this day. I can clearly read their views in Mr. Arriola's article. 

One correction please author-there is a pub in La Punta inside and upstairs at the Club Regatas Unión-look for the English faces.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

mapamundista said:


> Si,debe ser sorprendente ver ese tramo de la Venezuela desde la Faucett hasta el Ovalo Saloom (creo que en ese cruce estaba la fábrica Cogorno).
> No sabía que a la Avenida Sáenz Peña le dijeran Calle Lima... quizás sería un tramo de un nombre antiguo.... creo que el nombre antiguo de la Sáenz Peña era Avenida Progreso... pero no lo tengo muy seguro..
> Bueno,ya me ubiqué (con ayuda del plano de la Telefónica !!!),la Avenida Pacífico es la Avenida República de Panamá,la primera avenida ancha hacia la derecha de quien va por la Sáenz Peña hacia La Punta (aunque creo que el sentido del tráfico de la Sáenz Peña es desde El Real Felipe hacia Guardia Chalaca..o tiene doble mano ???)... En esa Avenida Pacífico construyeron el nuevo edificio de la Comisión Controladora de la Marina (que antes estaba en la Plaza Grau,frente a la Capitanía). Pocos meses antes de venirme al Paraguay,estuve por esa zona,porque me fuí a despedir de la viuda de un tío mío,una señora ancianita (ya lógicamente habrá fallecido),que vivía en el Jirón Cuzco,a media cuadra de la Sáenz Peña. Yo pensé que el colegio San Antonio de mujeres estaba por la Plaza Principal de Belllavista.. medio que me confundo con el colegio San Antonio Marianistas (que era para hombres)..
> La avenida (calle ??) que me refería atrás del Hospital Carrión es Colina...esa era la que me parecía fea.. la Avenida José Gálvez es una avenida ancha (como la Santa Rosa de La Perla) y no está precisamente detrás mismo del Hospital.
> Cerca al Real Felipe,había un colegio super antiguo,pero tenía mucho prestigio (un colegio chico),llamado Santa Margherita (en su forma italiana el nombre),era el mejor colegio italiano de todo Lima-Callaom,hasta que empezó a funcionar el Raimondi en la Avenida Arequipa... incluso (no sé si siga existiendo),los chalacos,descendientes de italianos solían estudiar en ese colegio (mixto).


Antes la Av Saenz Peña era de doble sentido, ahora es de República de Panamá hacia el Real Felipe. Lo mismo pasó con la Av Buenos Aires pero en diferente sentido, o sea del Real Felipe a República de Panamá; de R.Pnmá a Guardia Chalaca la Buenos Aires sigue siendo doble. 

Soy chalaco y descendiente de italianos al tercer grado de consanguinidad e ignoro por completo ese colegio. =( La próxima vez que hable con mi familia se lo preguntaré.


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Yo no soy chalaco, pero he vivido dede los 8 años hasta los 22 años en el Callao...tampoco oi de ese colegio italiano..cerca del Real Felipe si estaba el San Jose Maristas primaria..ahora se ha fusionado con secundaria en la av. fernandini..


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

OMAR24 said:


> Yo no soy chalaco, pero he vivido dede los 8 años hasta los 22 años en el Callao...tampoco oi de ese colegio italiano..cerca del Real Felipe si estaba el San Jose Maristas primaria..ahora se ha fusionado con secundaria en la av. fernandini..


yo estudie en el maristas del callao y yo si he escuchado de ese colegio italiano pero es de la epoca de mi abuelo puesto que a el lo he escuchado hablar de el, alguna vez me parecio escuchar eso tambien en el colegio que estudie tambien habia un colegio aleman que fue donde estudio mi abuelo


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Colegio Italiano "Santa Margarita" del CALLAO*

*Existe !!!!... *es cierto,es un colegio antiguo,pero sigue vigente... sus alumnos & exalumnos le llaman *"La Scuola" :* Vean sus páginas web :
http://groups.msn.com/ExalumnosItaliano 
http://www.promocionxxviii.com/resena.html 



francis2064 said:


> yo estudie en el maristas del callao y yo si he escuchado de ese colegio italiano pero es de la epoca de mi abuelo puesto que a el lo he escuchado hablar de el, alguna vez me parecio escuchar eso tambien en el colegio que estudie tambien habia un colegio aleman que fue donde estudio mi abuelo


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Foto antigua de la Calle Lima (actual Sáenz Peña)*











pacolam said:


> Esa parte sigue igual, la ampliación empieza desde la Av Faucett hasta el óvalo Saloón.
> *La Calle Lima es la Av Saenz Peña *y la av Pacífico es la 1ra perpendicular a la Saenz Peña (Cerca del colegio San Antonio de mujeres)
> La av que está atrás del Carrión no sé como se llama, pero sigue igual de fea.
> 
> Del chalet suizo no me acuerdo, pero sí del Oasis. También me acuerdo de los embotellamientos que describes entre las Colonial y Faucett (Ahora el caos vehicular se produce entre la Venezuela y la Faucett)Saliendo del aeropuerto han hecho una vía expressa hasta la Argentina y en Guardia Chalaca hay una pista elevada.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pensé que el thread trataba de La Punta...


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Ten en cuenta que hay foristas chalacos*

Es cierto Bruno que medio que se fue para otro rumbo "chalaco" el thread...pero el nombre de "La Punta" en un thread,atrae mucho más que si se pusiera "Callao" (valgan verdades)... y es interesante lo que se ha podido dialogar..de calles,de nombres de calles,de colegios... increíble que los foristas chalacos no conozcan el colegio italiano del Callao !!!...me he quedado sorprendido al respecto.. Tengan en cuenta que hay un interesante porcentaje de chalacos descendientes de italianos (que para nada se fueron a vivir a los distritos de Lima,sino permanecieron en El Callao)... En La Punta,hay muchos apellidos italianos... es por eso,que esas mezclas que se han dado en las últimas generaciones,hacen que las punteñas sobresalgan en belleza a nivel de Lima Metropolitana-Callao. ese componente "italiano" que tienen ellas.. 
El padrastro de mi abuelastra (suena raro,no),fue un chalaco,hijo de italiano : Marco Olivieri y como él,en su época,habían muchos hijos de italianos en El Callao (este señor nació y vivió sus 80 años de vida en El Callao,donde murió). 
Tengo entendido que Pacolam es punteño,quizás pueda aportar algo al respecto. 
El thread es un éxito Bruno.. y pienso que deberíamos aprovechar en sacarle más el jugo (sobretodo en cuanto a datos de La Punta). 


J Block said:


> Pensé que el thread trataba de La Punta...


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*La Punta*

Hace años que no voy, íbamos a almorzar hace como 30 años cuando un tío abuelo que vivía en la Punta con su familia nos invitaba, muy bella, muy italiana, muy tranquila, eso sí, el mar congelado y en pleno verano. Años después hemos ido con unos primos que hacían boga, entramos un día en sunfish y llegamos hasta la isla San Lorenzo, muy emocionante y también atemorizante, ya que el mar estaba bien picado, y no corría viento a eso de las 6 de la tarde, para que la vela fuera empujada por éste, me acuerdo que llegamos a la playa como a las 7 de la noche.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Es increíble lo que uno no conoce de su propia ciudad*

Lía : me has hecho recordar que yo nunca fuí a la isla de San Lorenzo... es increíble pero recién lo notas por medio de los extranjeros... por ejemplo,mi amigo paraguayo que piensa viajar a Lima,una de las primeras cosas que quiere hacer es conocer San Lorenzo... se quedó asombrado de enterarse que yo nunca había ido a la isla.. y pasa así... conocí a un parisino que nunca hábía subido a la Torre Eiffel !!!!.. siempre pasaba cerca pero nunca se le ocurrió subir.. y lo mismo pasa acá.. conozco muchos paraguayos que nunca han ido al Jardín Botánico,un bosque inmenso,precioso... ideal para caminar,para visitar el pequeño zoológico.. y les he preguntado porque no van.. y nada... ningún interés tienen de conocerlo.. parece mentira,pero suceden éstas cosas..



Lia_01 said:


> Hace años que no voy, íbamos a almorzar hace como 30 años cuando un tío abuelo que vivía en la Punta con su familia nos invitaba, muy bella, muy italiana, muy tranquila, eso sí, el mar congelado y en pleno verano. Años después hemos ido con unos primos que hacían boga, entramos un día en sunfish y llegamos hasta la isla San Lorenzo, muy emocionante y también atemorizante, ya que el mar estaba bien picado, y no corría viento a eso de las 6 de la tarde, para que la vela fuera empujada por éste, me acuerdo que llegamos a la playa como a las 7 de la noche.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

^^ Asi es, todos piensan que yo conozco Machu Picchu porque soy peruano... pero nada de nada. Yo soy del norte y creo que mucho hice con llegar a conocer Arequipa y Tacna, ya no pude llegar a Cusco


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Hay que recordar que el Perú no es un país chico como Paraguay, el cual es fácil conocer.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

J Block said:


> Hay que recordar que el Perú no es un país chico como Paraguay, el cual es fácil conocer.


pero no solo es eso sino que nadie sabe lo que tiene hasta que lo pierde, y es por eso que mucha gente muchas veces no tiene interes de conocer ciertos lugares hasta de su propia ciudad sino hasta que se van al extranjero y descubren todo lo que se han perdido, imaginense que yo soy chalaco y no conozco el real felipe por dentro bueno pero eso no es por desinteres mio sino por desinteres de mis amigos, solo nica tampoco pues!! jajaja bueno pero nunca les meti presion tampoco


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Hablemos del encanto de La Punta y si es posible veamos mas fotos!


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Pero no es cuestión del tamaño*

A lo que me refiero que muchas veces alguien en su propia ciudad no conoce ciertos lugares importantes y/o interesantes...sea porque lo tienen allí mismo y no se preocupan por ir a conocerlo.... Acá en Paraguay hay muchisima gente de Asunción que no conoce el interior... por allí van en avión al Brasil ó a la Argentina,sin conocer el interior del Paraguay... 
Y para que Vane no se enoje...traslado el ejemplo a La Punta... quizás muchos punteños nunca hayan entrado al Canottieri....teniéndolo allí...en sus narices !!!!... 


J Block said:


> Hay que recordar que el Perú no es un país chico como Paraguay, el cual es fácil conocer.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

El tema es la Punta si?


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

pero la punta esta un poco ligado con la isla san lorenzo


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Creo que le pertenece...*

Me parece que San Lorenzo y el Frontón le pertenecen a La Punta... habría que averiguar eso... 


francis2064 said:


> pero la punta esta un poco ligado con la isla san lorenzo


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

mapamundista said:


> Me parece que San Lorenzo y el Frontón le pertenecen a La Punta... habría que averiguar eso...


las islas no le pertenecen ni al callao segun la ley


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

mapamundista said:


> Me parece que San Lorenzo y el Frontón le pertenecen a La Punta... habría que averiguar eso...



las islas son de la MGP


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que yo sepa las islas le pertenecen al Callao, forman parte de su territorio.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

LA PUNTA!!!!! y si es posible fotos, si no esto ya se vuelve inutil.

No tergiversar.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Los 2 cines de La Punta*

Sería fabuloso poder conseguir fotos de los únicos 2 cinemas que funcionaron en La Punta : 
El Majestic (el cine "pituco") y el Frégoli (que después se llamó "La Punta",que era el cine "popular").


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Esta casona de La Punta me recontrafascina !!!!*


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*El Palacio Rospigliosi de La Punta*

No confundir con el Castillo Rospigliosi de Santa Beatríz :


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A mi también me gusta la primera casona, si fuera más grande sería espectacular.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

mapamundista said:


> Me parece que San Lorenzo y el Frontón le pertenecen a La Punta... habría que averiguar eso...


Enrique, acabo de hablar con mi tio y me ha dicho que la San Lorenzo es propiedad de la Marina de Guerra también me comentó, que se necesita un permiso para pasar el dia ahi.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Es territorio militar ???*

Si sabía que habían instalaciones navales,pero no sabía que era "propiedad" de la Marina !!!!... Entonces,políticamente no le corresponde al Callao ? Si alguien se accidenta en la isla ó sufre un robo por ejemplo (dificil,pero todo es posible),sólo puede recurrir a la Marina ?... Entonces,por eso la ex-prisión de El Frontón dependía de la Naval... no me imaginaba que esas islas eran jurisdicción "sólo de la Marina".


pacolam said:


> Enrique, acabo de hablar con mi tio y me ha dicho que la San Lorenzo es propiedad de la Marina de Guerra también me comentó, que se necesita un permiso para pasar el dia ahi.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

mapamundista said:


> Si sabía que habían instalaciones navales,pero no sabía que era "propiedad" de la Marina !!!!... Entonces,políticamente no le corresponde al Callao ? Si alguien se accidenta en la isla ó sufre un robo por ejemplo (dificil,pero todo es posible),sólo puede recurrir a la Marina ?... Entonces,por eso la ex-prisión de El Frontón dependía de la Naval... no me imaginaba que esas islas eran jurisdicción "sólo de la Marina".


Sabía que era propiedad de la MGP pero no estaba seguro sobre el permiso. 

No sé. pero tal vez....... es una copropiedad, la marina tiene el derecho a usar y disfrutar y el Callao el dominio indirecto y jurisprudencia. Tu pregunta es muy buena y me "haz contagiado la curiosidad" prometo que la próxima vez que hable con mi tío, se lo preguntaré.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Hermosas vistas aéreas de LA PUNTA*


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Alucinantes esas fotos!


----------



## Dulanto (Mar 10, 2007)

marinadragon.com puts Chalaco and visitor on the beaches of San Lorenzo, La Punta Callao.


callao.blogspot.com


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Insisto, La punta se veria genial con edificios altos al estilo Cartagena.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Y no se estan considerando proyectos de altura en este distrito??? Seria interesante para un lente fotografico aficionado a los skylines ...


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*gracias a este foro*

me he puesto ha pensar a qué distrito pertencería la isla San Lorenzo, yo pensé que al Callao, pero voy a averiguar con mi sobrino que es marino:dance2:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*No se puede*



El Bajopontino said:


> Insisto, La punta se veria genial con edificios altos al estilo Cartagena.



Hay que recordar que estamos en zona altamente sísmica, por eso no se deberían construir edificios altos, y menos en La Punta, caso diferente es el de Cartegena de Indias, que no es una zona sísmica.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Eso no es incoveniente, con un buen diseño estructural se supera ese problema, tampoco se va a construir edificios de 40 pisos, con edificios de alo mucho 25 pisos y buen diseño, quedaria espectacular.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Lo bonito de La Punta..son sus casonas..no sus edificios...*

Jhonatan :
Es como si llenasen de edificios el antiguo Rímac... de poder,se puede hacer y no faltará quien para decir que sería "algo maravilloso y alucinante",pero echarías por tierra "esa identidad bajopontina"... 
Lo mismo pasa con La Punta... concuerdo con Lía en que es un terreno delicado,pero sobretodo la esencia de La Punta,lo bonito de La Punta,son sus casonas,estilo balneario antiguo... llenarla de edificios sería un crimen... no mejoraría para nada el entorno... si bien,no dudo que las vistas desde los departamentos serían maravillosas,pero echarían por tierra todo el encanto de La Punta...eso sin contar que los marinos... no lo permitirán,eso que varios edificios altos rodeen a la Escuela Naval e instalaciones marinas y que cualquiera pueda "fisgonear" desde los departamentos todos los movimientos dentro de la Escuela....imposible.. ya para empezar,ellos serían los primeros en oponerse...y la Marina tiene fuerza... sé porque te lo digo,mi familia está muy relacionada al ambiente naval.. y estéticamente,demoler las casonas para hacer (lo más probable) esos cuadrados horrorosos que suelen hacer,de 15,18,20 pisos... no,nada que ver...prefiero mil veces que demuelan casas viejas en Miraflores (hasta incluiría mi casa) ó en Lince ó Magdalena y allí hagan todos los edificios altos que les vengan en gana.. 


El Bajopontino said:


> Eso no es incoveniente, con un buen diseño estructural se supera ese problema, tampoco se va a construir edificios de 40 pisos, con edificios de alo mucho 25 pisos y buen diseño, quedaria espectacular.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno tienes razon, las casas de gran valor arquitectonico y edificios publicos de importancia, deben ser preservados, pero las que no pues podriasn hacerse edificios bonitos, no simples cajas feas, aparte en la panoramica se observa cierta cantidad de edificios.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Además que los vecinos de La Punta no quieren densificar su distrito.
Aunque si se vería muy bien.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Edificios nOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



mapamundista said:


> Jhonatan :
> Es como si llenasen de edificios el antiguo Rímac... de poder,se puede hacer y no faltará quien para decir que sería "algo maravilloso y alucinante",pero echarías por tierra "esa identidad bajopontina"...
> Lo mismo pasa con La Punta... concuerdo con Lía en que es un terreno delicado,pero sobretodo la esencia de La Punta,lo bonito de La Punta,son sus casonas,estilo balneario antiguo... llenarla de edificios sería un crimen... no mejoraría para nada el entorno... si bien,no dudo que las vistas desde los departamentos serían maravillosas,pero echarían por tierra todo el encanto de La Punta...eso sin contar que los marinos... no lo permitirán,eso que varios edificios altos rodeen a la Escuela Naval e instalaciones marinas y que cualquiera pueda "fisgonear" desde los departamentos todos los movimientos dentro de la Escuela....imposible.. ya para empezar,ellos serían los primeros en oponerse...y la Marina tiene fuerza... sé porque te lo digo,mi familia está muy relacionada al ambiente naval.. y estéticamente,demoler las casonas para hacer (lo más probable) esos cuadrados horrorosos que suelen hacer,de 15,18,20 pisos... no,nada que ver...prefiero mil veces que demuelan casas viejas en Miraflores (hasta incluiría mi casa) ó en Lince ó Magdalena y allí hagan todos los edificios altos que les vengan en gana..


Sería como un balneario cualquiera, así sean edificios muy bonitos. El encanto de La Punta son sus residencias, es un como si te transportaras en la máquina del tiempo al pasado, a una pequeña ciudad en Italia a orillas del mar. Sería sí bonito que conservando esas hermosas casonas las compraran para centros turísticos como restaurants, hoteles, etc. 
Mapamundista, a mí sime da pena que hayan demolido esas casonas viejas en Miraflores, y también esas que eran tipo rancho, muchas de ellas ahora son playas de estacionamiento, horrible,hno: sabes que la casa MARSANO en la avenida Arequipa la demolieron? daba una pena, y que hay ahora ahí? pues un pampón, que parte han vendido en terrenitos y han abierto más stands artesanales que están casi vacíos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pucha ya me estan haciendo cambiar de opinion.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Lia..pensamos igual...*

Lía ha expresado fielmente lo que significa La Punta... es un distrito que tiene "su estilo propio"...si a la mayoría nos encanta La Punta es precisamente por su estilo "muy especial".. una península estilo balneario antiguo donde la mayoría de familias son antiguas... otro motivo que los punteños no asimilarían que de repente,se muden docenas de familias nuevas..hagan de cuenta que La Punta es como un Ancón,un San Bartolo,un Pucusana pero donde se vive todo el año y todos los vecinos se conocen...Cuando alguien que no es de La Punta la visita,los "lugareños" saben bien que "es un foráneo"... ese "estilo" se dá,que no se aprecia en otros distritos urbanos de Lima y el Callao... creo que Pacolam es punteño y Juan1912 "casi punteño",así que ellos podrían explicar bien al respecto. 
Llenarla de edificios altos no es lo adecuado... además si van a ser edificios "caros"... bueno... hay que ser realistas... si una familia va a gastar un dineral en un departamento en La Punta,mucha gracia no le va a hacer cruzar todo El Callao para llegar a su casa... seamos sinceros... los punteños si lo hacen,porque la mayoría son familias antiguas,donde los abuelos y bisabuelos ya han vivido en La Punta y los hijos han ido heredando las casas..
No me imagino por ejemplo a Lía,Lúcuma,Bruno,Sebvill comprarse un departamento en La Punta y "deportivamente" cruzar todo El Callao diariamente... ellos no son chalacos y por lo tanto les sería muy dificil llevar ese trote.. disculpen mi sinceridad,pero es la realidad... A mi me encanta todo El Callao,soy chalaco de nacimiento (aunque limeño de identidad),pero yo preferiría toda la vida comprarme un departamento en Miraflores ó San Isidro... antes que comprar uno en La Punta..así me salga más barato... 


Lia_01 said:


> Sería como un balneario cualquiera, así sean edificios muy bonitos. El encanto de La Punta son sus residencias, es un como si te transportaras en la máquina del tiempo al pasado, a una pequeña ciudad en Italia a orillas del mar. Sería sí bonito que conservando esas hermosas casonas las compraran para centros turísticos como restaurants, hoteles, etc.
> Mapamundista, a mí sime da pena que hayan demolido esas casonas viejas en Miraflores, y también esas que eran tipo rancho, muchas de ellas ahora son playas de estacionamiento, horrible,hno: sabes que la casa MARSANO en la avenida Arequipa la demolieron? daba una pena, y que hay ahora ahí? pues un pampón, que parte han vendido en terrenitos y han abierto más stands artesanales que están casi vacíos.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Te repito Jhonatan...*

es como si a tu querido Rímac lo llenen de edificios... y demuelan toda la parte antigua...ya no sería lo mismo,no ?


El Bajopontino said:


> Pucha ya me estan haciendo cambiar de opinion.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Sobre casonas viejas*

Es cierto Lía,para colmo han demolido las casas más valiosas en Miraflores y muchas de poco valor siguen en pie.... La Casa Marsano...un VERDADERO CRIMEN... La Casa de la Soberana Orden de Malta...OTRO CRIMEN... no puedo superar eso... 
A ver si tomas una foto de mi casa y la posteas acá... es la típica casa miraflorina de los años 30s... de regular tamaño,ni chica ni grande... estilo "balneario",pero no del estilo de las que hay en La Punta,que las considero mucho más bonitas... 


Lia_01 said:


> Sería como un balneario cualquiera, así sean edificios muy bonitos. El encanto de La Punta son sus residencias, es un como si te transportaras en la máquina del tiempo al pasado, a una pequeña ciudad en Italia a orillas del mar. Sería sí bonito que conservando esas hermosas casonas las compraran para centros turísticos como restaurants, hoteles, etc.
> Mapamundista, a mí sime da pena que hayan demolido esas casonas viejas en Miraflores, y también esas que eran tipo rancho, muchas de ellas ahora son playas de estacionamiento, horrible,hno: sabes que la casa MARSANO en la avenida Arequipa la demolieron? daba una pena, y que hay ahora ahí? pues un pampón, que parte han vendido en terrenitos y han abierto más stands artesanales que están casi vacíos.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Bueno pero la punta solo tiene algunas calles bonitas, chuquito no es muy bonito q digamos y el lado que da a la bahia de Lima no esta en muy buen estado q digamos hay un monton de casas feas en mal estado...eso solo lo resolvera la especulacion inmobiliaria y un buen trabajo de reurbanizacion.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

mapamundista said:


> 3 carriles por sentido !!!!... bueno,debe estar irreconocible... la Avenida Venezuela era fea...no se puede negar... era bastante arbolada eso si... pero no era una avenida "atractiva",sobretodo a la altura de la Universidad de San Marcos,Los Cipreses,Elio hasta llegar a Breña... lo único que era bonito es que circulaban unos ómnibus super antiguos (que se pueden ver en películas de los años 30s,40s) y que nunca te terminabas de explicar que hacían esos ómnibus circulando en los años 70s./80s. sólo una vez subí a uno de ellos...para eso tuve que cruzar la Plaza Bolognesi y tomarlo en la avenida Arica y me fuí recuerdo hasta la Plaza de la Bandera en Pueblo Libre,más que nada por la experiencia de viajar en esos buses.. No creo que "sobrevivan" hasta ahora... ya de por sí,para esos años eran bastante viejitos..
> La parte del Hospital Naval,Liceo Naval y las fábricas vecinas era el tramo de la Venezuela "más bonito", o sea,entre la Huaca y la avenida Faucett... Desde la Faucett se achicaba la avenida,se transformaba en "un hilo de pista" y por último habían como acequias y muchos árboles.. creo que hasta 1980,no era posible recorrer la Venezuela desde la Faucett hasta el Callao...se tenía que ir por la Avenida Colonial ó por la Avenida Argentina (que es para mi la avenida "más tétrica pero fascinante a la vez" de todo Lima).
> Me gustaría ver fotos actuales de la avenida Venezuela... no la voy a reconocer,aparte que me han contado que han hecho bypasses en la Faucett.. el tráfico era espantoso recuerdo... cuando ibas ó venias del aeropuerto,siempre había embotellamiento en la Faucett. Allí había un drive-in "pacharaco" llamado "Oasis"..super antiguo... y terminando la avenida en el cruce con la avenida de la Marina,estaba el famoso "Chalet Suizo".


Oe !!, yo vivo en los Cipreses, el lugar mas bonito de las redondezas aunque ya no es lo que era antes. Siempre fue un barrio de clase media con buenas casas. Yo vivo al frente del parque Sassone el parque mas bonito que he visto sin ser San isidro. y es uno de los barrios con mas arboles que conosco. Ya les pongo fotos despues!
Y bueno la venezuela nunca fue bonita y ahora esta peor, lo q mas me duele es que se perdio la fachada de la Lecheria Upa, fachada modernista con paredes de crsital gigantes por los cuales se podia ver todo el proceso de fabricacion, y si quedaba abierto asi cualquiera podia entrar , claro, eso fue antes del augue del terrorismo, para que tengas uan idea mi casa tenia un muro de 1.8m de altura en el patio y el garage no tenia puertas pues no habia choros. Yo podia dejar mi bici tirada en la entrada de mi casa que nadie la iba a robar.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

dodi, cuando estudie en la escuela de bellas artes, conoci a una gente del markham que nunca habian salido de sa isidro, miraflores y redondezas. Y cuando los lleve a mi casa ( los cipreses), se quedaron sorprendidos con lo que vieron de boca abierta, no sabian que lugares asi existian por esa parte de la ciudad, lugares asi solo se veian por san isidro, miraflores, etc..


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Yo conozco Los Cipreses..tengo alli 2 buenos amigos*

Mango : Conozco bien Los Cipreses y sé que es una urbanización bien bonita (hasta mejor que San Borja,para mi gusto)...yo hablé de la Avenida Venezuela...no de las urbanizaciones que la rodean.... hablé del tramo en cuanto a "pista y ornato" de la avenida... En Los Cipreses viven mi querida amiga Carmen Silvia Pitot Guzmán y mi amigo Tito Vizcarra Huby,con quienes siempre estoy en contacto por emails... 
Lee bien mi mensaje y te darás cuenta que sólo hablé "del tramo de la avenida Venezuela en dicha zona"... no hablé mal de las urbanizaciones.



mangolight said:


> Oe !!, yo vivo en los Cipreses, el lugar mas bonito de las redondezas aunque ya no es lo que era antes. Siempre fue un barrio de clase media con buenas casas. Yo vivo al frente del parque Sassone el parque mas bonito que he visto sin ser San isidro. y es uno de los barrios con mas arboles que conosco. Ya les pongo fotos despues!
> Y bueno la venezuela nunca fue bonita y ahora esta peor, lo q mas me duele es que se perdio la fachada de la Lecheria Upa, fachada modernista con paredes de crsital gigantes por los cuales se podia ver todo el proceso de fabricacion, y si quedaba abierto asi cualquiera podia entrar , claro, eso fue antes del augue del terrorismo, para que tengas uan idea mi casa tenia un muro de 1.8m de altura en el patio y el garage no tenia puertas pues no habia choros. Yo podia dejar mi bici tirada en la entrada de mi casa que nadie la iba a robar.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*No me sorprende*

Es cierto lo que dices...pero en mi caso,te puedo asegurar que no soy de esos "miraflorinos pitucos"... siempre he recorrido por medio Lima... he sido muy andariego y excelente caminante sobretodo.. Conozco bien Los Cipreses,Elio,San José (a la espalda del Hospital Naval),son urbanizaciones super bonitas,nada que envidiar a varias nuevas urbanizaciones de Surco,por ejemplo... incluso las casas son grandes y hay mucho verde,como bien tú lo recalcas... yo nací en el Hospital Naval y durante toda mi niñez y mi adolescencia,siempre iba allí para mis consultas médicas (dentista,oculista,etc.)... así que desde muy niño siempre he pasado por toda esa zona,cuando íbamos en la camioneta Peugeot de mi mamá hasta el Hospital Naval... 



mangolight said:


> dodi, cuando estudie en la escuela de bellas artes, conoci a una gente del markham que nunca habian salido de sa isidro, miraflores y redondezas. Y cuando los lleve a mi casa ( los cipreses), se quedaron sorprendidos con lo que vieron de boca abierta, no sabian que lugares asi existian por esa parte de la ciudad, lugares asi solo se veian por san isidro, miraflores, etc..


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Es cierto,La Punta también tiene casas poco atractivas*

pero en todo caso,podrían hacer edificios bajos de 4 ó 5 pisos a lo mucho..pero no "mastodontes" de 15,20 pisos... en el Malecón Pardo hay 2 ó 3 edificios altos....horrorosos !!!!... tranquilamentte allí han podido hacer un mini centro comercial con un toque "de balneario" (a lo Bal Harbour en Miami) y hubiera quedado fabuloso .... pero esos edificios,justo en la curva del Malecón Pardo con la calle Tovar,creo..son bien "commieblocks"... feísimos..los pocos edificios del Malecón Figueredo son bonitos,pero se perdería el encanto si en ese Malecón se construyeran más edificios..en todo caso hacia la zona del Malecón Wiese,de la Mar Brava,allí si se podrían hacer varios edificios pero de pocos pisos...con sus balcones,muy playeros..



mangolight said:


> Bueno pero la punta solo tiene algunas calles bonitas, chuquito no es muy bonito q digamos y el lado que da a la bahia de Lima no esta en muy buen estado q digamos hay un monton de casas feas en mal estado...eso solo lo resolvera la especulacion inmobiliaria y un buen trabajo de reurbanizacion.


----------

